# DeNova



## Feralshegra (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey fluffies
I am working on a webcomic right now called DeNova on Deviantart
here's the link to the title page:http://shegrademonwolf098.deviantart.com/art/Denova-comic-cover-art-457508959


----------

